# HDL Girls | Texas Hog Hunting



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

this is pretty cool, had to share:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1qSo5fteVo"]Hog Hunt Texas style with Hogs, Dogs and Lace[/ame]


----------



## debmal1 (Oct 11, 2008)

Here in Lee county, we set out a live trap and sell the pigs. If no trap, we shoot em. We have bottom land and they tear up about everything. I sure as heck will not be traveling to Cleveland, tx. Those are some scary girls!


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

anything happens to my DW, i know where i am going to look for a replacement.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

their website is pretty decent too

http://www.hdlgirls.com/


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Enjoyed the video:cowboy:

Them kinda girls is every country boy's dream,just as long as they can't out shootem,well at least in front of witnesses, they better not.:flame:


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

CrashTestRanch said:


> their website is pretty decent too
> 
> http://www.hdlgirls.com/


 Nice website:cowboy:Click on dogs, and check out the results of a pitt-catahoula cross.One bad dog that takes no junk from anything or anybody.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

yup, great lookin dog... we got one blonde pit with green eyes, she's beautiful ....


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Them kinda girls is every country boy's dream,just as long as they can't out shootem,well at least in front of witnesses, they better not.


Well, like John Wayne told Kate Hepburn in "Rooster Cogburn", we don't mind if they can outride and outshoot us, "As long as they're _quiet_ about it!"


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I know of several people who live in Cleveland, TX. Thought it may have been Krystal but it wasn't. Good vid though.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

see, us Texas girls dont play when it comes to pigs....those girls are :goodjob:


----------

